# Ball bearings



## Nate Dawg (Oct 20, 2013)

Where can I pick up just the ball bearings? I've had no luck anywhere. Thanks.


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Google it


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Royal steel ball in Sterling Illinois. Ask for Marty and specify slingshot grade.


----------



## Nate Dawg (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

eBay is fully loaded with cheap ammo.


----------



## BrotherDave (Oct 29, 2012)

ash said:


> eBay is fully loaded with cheap ammo.


Define cheap? Seems like the cheapest 3/8" steel anywhere comes out to about $.04 each with shipping. Before Sandy Hook wasn't 22 long rifle ammo going for $.02 each in the US? How can it cost more to make a steel ball than a to assemble a brass casing, primer, powder, and jacketed lead bullet? I feel like we should be able to get 3/8" steel for about $.01.


----------



## Medley (Sep 22, 2013)

I agree. That sure would be nice. 3/8 is all I care to shoot


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

I think Treefork is right about Royal.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

$ 1.50/ lb 25 LB minimum order.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

The difference is if you have a catch box you can reuse the 3/8 steel over and over and over again. Can't do that with 22 ammo. I bought a 1000 3/8 and a 1000 7/16 and been shooting all year and lost very few.


----------



## Nate Dawg (Oct 20, 2013)

How do you make a catch box?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

There should be examples on the forum if you go to search .


----------



## Medley (Sep 22, 2013)

There is a video on Simple Shot's website of Nathan showing how he makes a catchbox. I am planning on making one just like his


----------



## Nate Dawg (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Here is a catch box I made quick with PVC. It works great. Catches all my shots. Excepted for the occasional pop fly. :-0 if you need help just ask.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

BrotherDave said:


> ash said:
> 
> 
> > eBay is fully loaded with cheap ammo.
> ...


I live somewhere that 4c a ball is considered very cheap. A bearing supplier here would charge ten times that. 22LR ammo is 20c a shot. I guess it's a matter of perspective.

And how many times you magnet your ammo back out of the catchbox and shoot it again.


----------



## BrotherDave (Oct 29, 2012)

I wasn't really complaining about the cost, so much as observing that it seemed disproportionate in relation to rim-fire ammo. I bought 140 3/8" steel a year ago and still have almost all - I walk to the catch box a lot.

The truth is I don't like to shoot any man made ammo out in nature, both because of the waste of resources and because I when I'm out hiking I don't like to see evidence of humans myself. I've shot marbles in urban washes since they're full of debris anyhow and kids who find them will think of them as treasure. Otherwise I shoot rocks in nature. I recently got some taconite that I'm comfortable shooting outdoors too. It's still a waste of energy, but looks natural and should turn into rust pretty quickly. Plus, think of all the meteorite hunters who'll think they've made a find!

I get the perspective on New Zealand prices vs American. I'm just another soul spoiled into thinking I can have all for next to nothing thanks to the Walmart effect.


----------

